# Cory Missing!



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

As you know, Brie recently got a few cories. One is missing now and we have looked all through the tank, around it, and also in the filters. We've lifted up every rock. We still can't find it! Where else can he be????


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

hmmm. this same thing happened to me in my old tank i have no idea were it went i checked everthing. :? i think some thing might of ate it. how big was yours


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

Nothing is big enough to eat it, even the Angels, not without leaving some sign behind.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Becca.:wave:

Does your tank have glass covers? Cories can jump and all fish do. Try to search again the filters, rocks, plants, etc. Double search as this will help you narrow down the possibilities.
If you have cats, then they can be one of the likely suspects.

Angelfish will never eat cories. Not with the cories' spines.:blink:


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok, we are double-checking now. 
Her tank is totally covered, there is a small space in between the light and the filter casing but it would be hard to jump through that, even for the tiny cory. But we are still checking anyway.
We don't have any pets in the house except birds.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Do you have any plecos in the tank? If so, the cory could have died and the pleco could have eaten the dead fish.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

Never mind, we have found him. He got caught up in the filter and I guess was torn up by the fan. He didn't survive.  There are these small holes on the bottom of the screen on the tube that comes down; he must have swum up there and was like Nemo...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If I can remember correctly, Brie has a Striped Raphael Catfish.:blink: This can be another possibility.:blueshake:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Becca and Brie.:blueworry:


----------



## love_my_fish (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss -- I understand how awful it feels to discover such a disturbing fish death


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Brie's Raphael catfish is not alive anymore


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tracy said:


> Brie's Raphael catfish is not alive anymore


I didn't know that.:blink:
Sorry to hear that, Brie.:blueworry:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes her catfish died a while back....It is sad. And I'm really sorry to hear about your cory! You really havnt been having much luck!! But it will all come threw I hope your cories now are doing great....


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your cory Brie


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I was very upset about it last night, but I am just thankful I still have 2 corys left.
(Which happen to have fin rot -- I am treating with Melafix :evil: :evil: Oh yes, and I'm not buying fish from Petsmart anymore.)

I am thinking about making a sticky to remind everyone to keep everything in their tank maintained, as the accident last night was completely my fault. The filter intake tube's screen had a hole in it, and the cory somehow managed to squeeze the whole and was killed by the fan. It was completely my fault. I had seen it before, but I didn't think anything of it. "Oh, nothing could swim through there," and look what happened. A tiny life was lost because of it!

Let this serve as a reminder for all of you. I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss...
I have a cory who always goes into my gravel vacuum and gets sucked to the top. Only when I lift it out of the water to check why the suction has stopped, he will pop out. 
Inquisitive and downright nosy those fish are... but still very cute


----------

